# WHAT HAPPENS WHEN A REDLINE MEETS A ...



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

A WHITE MOUSE....tune in later this evening for the outcome..

p.s-if you do not like viewing live feedings please do not click link that will be provider later..save us from the future drama that might be...thanks...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bring on the vid!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice video. that was so cool.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Nice vid...quick ownage!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

didnt see the link earlier. nice vid!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!

How big is it?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet. Thats all that needs to be said.

Time to find a puppy!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks....its pushing three feet and super thick...about two forearms side by side to give you a example.redlines are one of the ultimate predators hands down...meanest fish i owned to date...it even tries to attack my german sheperd when it see it run into bedroom..a site to see..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome vid


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A real beast you have there. What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats was awesome. Anyone with a redline should consider themselves lucky, I wish I was lucky







. LOL great fish great video.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

DAMN THAT THING IS HUGE.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone actually brave enough to weigh some of these larger ones?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

god damn, i only have a 150 gallon and mine is alreay 20" i wish i could keep him to 3 feet. what size of tank is he in?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> god damn, i only have a 150 gallon and mine is alreay 20" i wish i could keep him to 3 feet. what size of tank is he in?


he's in a 300g and to weight him... im afraid just to put my hands in the tank...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/looks for 'chicken' avatar :laugh:


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

Niice


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that was nice.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

auch!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

DAMNN one of the most badass SH iv ever seen in had 2 redlines but i sodl them both...this vid makes me want another. What size did you buy it at?


----------



## phen_dox (Jan 13, 2007)

that giant snakehead very huge!!







what do feed him? who long do you keep him? owesome snakehead..


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That was cool!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

thats wicked man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

phen_dox said:


> that giant snakehead very huge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he eats amything meaty..had him for two years


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if y ou're scared to put your hand in there, how the hell do you clean? id be freaked out just standing there looking at it.

that thing is a friggin beast!!!


----------

